# Sacred Choral Works - A Survival Game (Part One)



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I have 60 sacred choral works for your voting pleasure. Given the large number, I am breaking the list down into three parts, each part having 20 works. For each part, the four works still standing will subsequently enter the final round of 12 works.

Voting Rules:

1. Each works starts with 10 points.

2. You can vote only once per day. If you miss a day, voting twice the next day is not allowed.

3. When voting, you must add 1 point to a particular work and subtract 2 votes from one work or split the two votes between two works.

Let the game begin!


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Um... what are the works?

EDIT: oh.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I now start Part One:

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 11 (+1)
Bach - St. John Passion - 10
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 10
Brahms - German Requiem - 10
Busnois - Missa L'homme arme - 10
Charpentier - Te Deum - 10
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 10
Haydn - The Creation - 10
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 10
Kodaly - Psalmus hungaricus - 10
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 10
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 10
Rossini - Stabat Mater - 9 (-1)
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 10
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 10
Vivaldi - Gloria - 9 (-1)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 11 
Bach - St. John Passion - 10
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 10
Brahms - German Requiem - 11 (+1)
Busnois - Missa L'homme arme - 10
Charpentier - Te Deum - 9 (-1)
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 10
Haydn - The Creation - 10
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 10
Kodaly - Psalmus hungaricus - 10
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 10
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 10
Rossini - Stabat Mater - 9 
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 10
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 9 (-1)
Vivaldi - Gloria - 9


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 11
Bach - St. John Passion - 11 (+1)
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 10
Brahms - German Requiem - 11
Busnois - Missa L'homme arme - 10
Charpentier - Te Deum - 9
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 10
Haydn - The Creation - 10
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 10
Kodaly - Psalmus hungaricus - 9 (-1)
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 10
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 10
Rossini - Stabat Mater - 8 (-1) 
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 10
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 9
Vivaldi - Gloria - 9


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Next one, please consolidate both Portamento and my votes. Thanks.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Art Rock said:


> Next one, please consolidate both Portamento and my votes. Thanks.


Already taken care of.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

So the final list will look like:

(28.)
(28.)
(28.)
(27.)
(27.)
(27.)
(26.)
(26.)
(26.)
...
12.
11.
10.
...
1.

Do you have any plans to resolve the 16 three-way ties preceding the top 12?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Portamento said:


> So the final list will look like:
> 
> (28.)
> (28.)
> ...


I don't know where you're coming from, but I have a sinking feeling that it's problematic. Please clarify.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Bulldog said:


> I don't know where you're coming from, but I have a sinking feeling that it's problematic. Please clarify.


It's not that problematic. There are three sets of 20 works, and the top four of each set make it to the top 12. And, as the top 12 round ensues, the rankings are clearly defined. But what about the other 16 from each set? There will end up being 16 three-way ties. An example is the first work to be eliminated from each set. Those three works are tied unless there is a special "losers' round".


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

It's a knockout competition - there is no "final list".


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Portamento:

There is no final list; there's one winner and 59 losers. Of course, members will be able to see how each work fares as it goes through the process. Put another way, in this survival game there's only one survivor; all the others expire. I hope this clears up your concern.

Edit: I just noticed Nereffid's posting. "Knockout" it is, sort of like the Super Bowl.


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 11
Bach - St. John Passion - 11
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 10
Brahms - German Requiem - 11
Busnois - Missa L'homme arme - 10
Charpentier - Te Deum - 8 (-1)
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 10
Haydn - The Creation - 10
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 11 (+1)
Kodaly - Psalmus hungaricus - 9
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 10
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 10
Rossini - Stabat Mater - 8
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 10
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 8 (-1)
Vivaldi - Gloria - 9


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 11
Bach - St. John Passion - 11
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 10
Brahms - German Requiem - 12 (+1)
Busnois - Missa L'homme arme - 10
Charpentier - Te Deum - 7 (-1)
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 10
Haydn - The Creation - 10
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 11 
Kodaly - Psalmus hungaricus - 9
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 10
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 10
Rossini - Stabat Mater - 8
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 10
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 7 (-1)
Vivaldi - Gloria - 9


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 11
Bach - St. John Passion - 11
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 10
Brahms - German Requiem - 13 (+1)
Busnois - Missa L'homme arme - 10
Charpentier - Te Deum - 6 (-1)
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 10
Haydn - The Creation - 10
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 11
Kodaly - Psalmus hungaricus - 9
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 10
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 10
Rossini - Stabat Mater - 8
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 10
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 6 (-1)
Vivaldi - Gloria - 9


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 11
Bach - St. John Passion - 11
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 10
Brahms - German Requiem - 11 (-2)
Busnois - Missa L'homme arme - 10
Charpentier - Te Deum - 6 (-1)
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 10
Haydn - The Creation - 10
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 11
Kodaly - Psalmus hungaricus - 9
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 10
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 10
Rossini - Stabat Mater - 8
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 10
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 6
Vivaldi - Gloria - 10 (+1)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Nereffid:

Please look at your Brahms and Charpentier entries.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> Nereffid:
> 
> Please look at your Brahms and Charpentier entries.


Sorry, I forgot to delete the previous person's -1 for Charpentier. Corrected table:

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 11
Bach - St. John Passion - 11
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 10
Brahms - German Requiem - 11 (-2)
Busnois - Missa L'homme arme - 10
Charpentier - Te Deum - 6
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 10
Haydn - The Creation - 10
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 11
Kodaly - Psalmus hungaricus - 9
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 10
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 10
Rossini - Stabat Mater - 8
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 10
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 6
Vivaldi - Gloria - 10 (+1)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 11
Bach - St. John Passion - 11
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 10
Brahms - German Requiem - 11
Busnois - Missa L'homme arme - 10
Charpentier - Te Deum - 6
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 10
Haydn - The Creation - 11 (+1)
Janacek - Glogolitic Mass - 11
Kodaly - Psalmus hungaricus - 9
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 10
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Palestrina - Miss Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 10
Rossini - Stabat Mater - 8
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 10
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 6
Vivaldi - Gloria - 8 (-2)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 11
Bach - St. John Passion - 12 (+1)
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 9 (-1)
Brahms - German Requiem - 11
Busnois - Missa L'homme armé - 10
Charpentier - Te Deum - 6
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 9 (-1)
Haydn - The Creation - 11 
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 11
Kodaly - Psalmus hungaricus - 9
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 10
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 10
Rossini - Stabat Mater - 8
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 10
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 6
Vivaldi - Gloria - 8


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 10 (-1)
Bach - St. John Passion - 11
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 10
Brahms - German Requiem - 12 (+1)
Busnois - Missa L'homme arme - 10
Charpentier - Te Deum - 6
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 10
Haydn - The Creation - 11
Janacek - Glogolitic Mass - 10 (-1)
Kodaly - Psalmus hungaricus - 9
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 10
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Palestrina - Miss Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 10
Rossini - Stabat Mater - 8
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 10
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 6
Vivaldi - Gloria - 8


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

A gap of 18 minutes was not enough to include mine? Or do you have me on ignore?


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> A gap of 18 minutes was not enough to include mine? Or do you have me on ignore?


Sorry (a bit embarrassing). I think moderator duties pulled me away and I didn't check for any updates.

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 10 (-1)
Bach - St. John Passion - 12
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 9
Brahms - German Requiem - 12 (+1)
Busnois - Missa L'homme armé - 10
Charpentier - Te Deum - 6
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 9
Haydn - The Creation - 11
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 10 (-1)
Kodaly - Psalmus hungaricus - 9
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 10
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 10
Rossini - Stabat Mater - 8
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 10
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 6
Vivaldi - Gloria - 8


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Odd; I submitted to this yesterday, but my post seems to have been deleted.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Omicron9 said:


> Odd; I submitted to this yesterday, but my post seems to have been deleted.


I consider this a special situation that deserves a bending of the voting rules. Feel free to submit two votes today.


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 10
Bach - St. John Passion - 12
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 10 (+1)
Brahms - German Requiem - 11 (-1)
Busnois - Missa L'homme armé - 10
Charpentier - Te Deum - 6
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 9
Haydn - The Creation - 11
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 10
Kodaly - Psalmus hungaricus - 9
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 10
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 10
Rossini - Stabat Mater - 8
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 10
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 6
Vivaldi - Gloria - 7 (-1)


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bach- Christmas Oratorio- 11 (+1)
Bach- St. John Passion- 12
Beethoven- Missa Solemnis- 10
Brahms- German Requiem-11
Busnois - Missa L'homme armé - 9 (-1)
Charpentier - Te Deum - 5 (-1)
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 9
Haydn - The Creation - 11
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 10
Kodaly - Psalmus hungaricus - 9
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 10
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 10
Rossini - Stabat Mater - 8
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 10
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 6
Vivaldi - Gloria - 7


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Bach- Christmas Oratorio- 11 
Bach- St. John Passion- 13 (+1)
Beethoven- Missa Solemnis- 10
Brahms- German Requiem-11
Busnois - Missa L'homme armé - 9 
Charpentier - Te Deum - 3 (-2) 
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 9
Haydn - The Creation - 11
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 10
Kodaly - Psalmus hungaricus - 9
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 10
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 10
Rossini - Stabat Mater - 8
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 10
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 6
Vivaldi - Gloria - 7


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Bach- Christmas Oratorio- 11
Bach- St. John Passion- 11 (-2)
Beethoven- Missa Solemnis- 10
Brahms- German Requiem-12 (+1)
Busnois - Missa L'homme armé - 9
Charpentier - Te Deum - 3
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 9
Haydn - The Creation - 11
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 10
Kodaly - Psalmus hungaricus - 9
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 10
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 10
Rossini - Stabat Mater - 8
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 10
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 6
Vivaldi - Gloria - 7


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

Bach- Christmas Oratorio- 11
Bach- St. John Passion- 11
Beethoven- Missa Solemnis- 10
Brahms- German Requiem- 11 (-1)
Busnois - Missa L'homme armé - 9
Charpentier - Te Deum - 2 (-1)
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 9
Haydn - The Creation - 11
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 11 (+1)
Kodaly - Psalmus hungaricus - 9
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 10
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 10
Rossini - Stabat Mater - 8
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 10
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 6
Vivaldi - Gloria - 7


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 12 (+1)
Bach - St. John Passion - 11
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 10
Brahms - German Requiem - 11
Busnois - Miss L'homme arme - 9
Charpentier - Te Deum - 0 (-2)
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 9
Haydn - The Creation - 11
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 11
Kodaly - Psalmus hungaricus - 9
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 10
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 10
Rossini - Stabat Mater - 8
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 10
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 6
Vivaldi - Gloria - 7


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 12
Bach - St. John Passion - 11
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 10
Brahms - German Requiem - 12 (+1)
Busnois - Miss L'homme arme - 9
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 9
Haydn - The Creation - 11
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 9 (-2)
Kodaly - Psalmus hungaricus - 9
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 10
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 10
Rossini - Stabat Mater - 8
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 10
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 6
Vivaldi - Gloria - 7


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 12
Bach - St. John Passion - 12 (+1)
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 10
Brahms - German Requiem - 12
Busnois - Miss L'homme arme - 9
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 8 (-1)
Haydn - The Creation - 10 (-1)
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 9
Kodaly - Psalmus hungaricus - 9
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 10
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 10
Rossini - Stabat Mater - 8
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 10
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 6
Vivaldi - Gloria - 7


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Sorry, I don't know if this has been asked before, but do you have to wait a full 24 hours before posting again or is it okay if you just post sometime the next day... ?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Sorry, I don't know if this has been asked before, but do you have to wait a full 24 hours before posting again or is it okay if you just post sometime the next day... ?


You don't have to wait the full 24 hours.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Okay, thanks.

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 13 (+1)
Bach - St. John Passion - 12
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 10
Brahms - German Requiem - 12
Busnois - Miss L'homme arme - 8 (-1)
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 8 
Haydn - The Creation - 10 
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 9
Kodaly - Psalmus hungaricus - 8 (-1)
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 10
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 10
Rossini - Stabat Mater - 8
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 10
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 6
Vivaldi - Gloria - 7


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 13 
Bach - St. John Passion - 12
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 10
Brahms - German Requiem - 12
Busnois - Miss L'homme arme - 8 
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 8 
Haydn - The Creation - 10 
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 10 (+1)
Kodaly - Psalmus hungaricus - 8 
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 10
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 10
Rossini - Stabat Mater - 6 (-2)
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 10
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 6
Vivaldi - Gloria - 7


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 13
Bach - St. John Passion - 12
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 10
Brahms - German Requiem - 13 (+1)
Busnois - Miss L'homme arme - 7 (-1)
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 8
Haydn - The Creation - 10
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 10
Kodaly - Psalmus hungaricus - 7 (-1)
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 10
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 10
Rossini - Stabat Mater - 6
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 10
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 6
Vivaldi - Gloria - 7


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 13
Bach - St. John Passion - 12
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 10
Brahms - German Requiem - 13
Busnois - Miss L'homme arme - 7
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 8
Haydn - The Creation - 10
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 11 (+1)
Kodaly - Psalmus hungaricus - 7
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 9 (-1)
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 10
Rossini - Stabat Mater - 6
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 9 (-1)
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 6
Vivaldi - Gloria - 7


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 13
Bach - St. John Passion - 13 (+1)
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 9 (-1)
Brahms - German Requiem - 13
Busnois - Miss L'homme arme - 7
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 8
Haydn - The Creation - 10
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 11
Kodaly - Psalmus hungaricus - 7
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 9
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 10
Rossini - Stabat Mater - 5 (-1)
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 9 
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 6
Vivaldi - Gloria - 7


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 13
Bach - St. John Passion - 12 (-1)
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 9
Brahms - German Requiem - 14 (+1)
Busnois - Miss L'homme arme - 7
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 8
Haydn - The Creation - 10
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 10 (-1)
Kodaly - Psalmus hungaricus - 7
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 9
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 10
Rossini - Stabat Mater - 5
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 9
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 6
Vivaldi - Gloria - 7


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 14 (+1)
Bach - St. John Passion - 12
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 9
Brahms - German Requiem - 14
Busnois - Miss L'homme arme - 6 (-1)
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 8
Haydn - The Creation - 10
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 10
Kodaly - Psalmus hungaricus - 6 (-1)
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 9
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 10
Rossini - Stabat Mater - 5
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 9
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 6
Vivaldi - Gloria - 7


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 15 (+1)
Bach - St. John Passion - 12
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 9
Brahms - German Requiem - 14
Busnois - Missa L'homme arme - 6
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 8
Haydn - The Creation - 10
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 10
Kodaly - Psalmus hungaricus - 6
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 9
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 10
Rossini - Stabat Mater - 3 (-2)
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 9
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 6
Vivaldi - Gloria - 7


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 14
Bach - St. John Passion - 12
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 9
Brahms - German Requiem - 15 (+1)
Busnois - Miss L'homme arme - 5 (-1)
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 8
Haydn - The Creation - 10
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 10
Kodaly - Psalmus hungaricus - 5 (-1)
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 9
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 10
Rossini - Stabat Mater - 5
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 9
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 6
Vivaldi - Gloria - 7


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

mmsbls:

Please change Bach's Christmas Oratorio to 15.

Also change the Rossini to 3.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 15
Bach - St. John Passion - 12
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 9
Brahms - German Requiem - 15 
Busnois - Miss L'homme arme - 5 
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 8
Haydn - The Creation - 10
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 10
Kodaly - Psalmus hungaricus - 5 
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 9
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 10
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 10
Rossini - Stabat Mater - 1 (-2)
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 9
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 6
Vivaldi - Gloria - 8 (+1)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Quiet in here....

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 15
Bach - St. John Passion - 13 (+1)
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 9
Brahms - German Requiem - 15 
Busnois - Miss L'homme arme - 5 
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 8
Haydn - The Creation - 10
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 10
Kodaly - Psalmus hungaricus - 5 
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 9
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9 (-1)
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 10
Rossini - Stabat Mater - 1 
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 9
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 5 (-1)
Vivaldi - Gloria - 8


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 15
Bach - St. John Passion - 13
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 9
Brahms - German Requiem - 15
Busnois - Missa L'homme arme - 5
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 8
Haydn - The Creation - 11 (+1)
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 10
Kodaly - Psalmus hungaricus - 5
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 9
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 10
Rossini - Stabat Mater - 0 (-1)
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 9
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 5
Vivaldi - Gloria - 7 (-1)


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 15
Bach - St. John Passion - 13
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 9
Brahms - German Requiem - 16 (+1)
Busnois - Missa L'homme arme - 5
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 8
Haydn - The Creation - 11
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 10
Kodaly - Psalmus hungaricus - 3 (-2)
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 9
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 10
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 9
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 5
Vivaldi - Gloria - 7


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 15
Bach - St. John Passion - 13
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 9
Brahms - German Requiem - 17 (+1)
Busnois - Missa L'homme arme - 4 (-1)
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 8
Haydn - The Creation - 11
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 10
Kodaly - Psalmus hungaricus - 2 (-1)
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 9
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 10
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 9
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 5
Vivaldi - Gloria - 7


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 16 (+1)
Bach - St. John Passion - 13
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 9
Brahms - German Requiem - 17
Busnois - Missa L'homme arme - 3 (-1)
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 8
Haydn - The Creation - 11
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 10
Kodaly - Psalmus hungaricus - 1 (-1)
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 9
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 10
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 9
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 5
Vivaldi - Gloria - 7


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 17 (+1)
Bach - St. John Passion - 13
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 9
Brahms - German Requiem - 17
Busnois - Missa L'homme arme - 2 (-1)
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 8
Haydn - The Creation - 11
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 10
Kodaly - Psalmus hungaricus - 0 (-1)
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 9
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcilli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 10
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 9
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 5
Vivaldi - Gloria - 7


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 17 
Bach - St. John Passion - 14 (+1)
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8 (-1)
Brahms - German Requiem - 17
Busnois - Missa L'homme arme - 2 
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 7 (-1)
Haydn - The Creation - 11
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 10
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 9
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcilli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 10
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 9
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 5
Vivaldi - Gloria - 7


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 17
Bach - St. John Passion - 14
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8
Brahms - German Requiem - 18 (+1)
Busnois - Missa L'homme arme - 0 (-2)
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 7
Haydn - The Creation - 11
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 10
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 9
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcilli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 10
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 9
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 5
Vivaldi - Gloria - 7


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 18 (+1)
Bach - St. John Passion - 14
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8
Brahms - German Requiem - 18
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 7
Haydn - The Creation - 11
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 10
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 9
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcilli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 9 (-1)
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 9
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 4 (-1)
Vivaldi - Gloria - 7


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 18 (+1)
Bach - St. John Passion - 14
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8
Brahms - German Requiem - 19 (+1)
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 7
Haydn - The Creation - 11
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 10
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 9
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcilli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 8 (-1)
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 9
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 3 (-1)
Vivaldi - Gloria - 7


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 18
Bach - St. John Passion - 15 (+1)
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 7 (-1)
Brahms - German Requiem - 19 
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 7
Haydn - The Creation - 11
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 10
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 9
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcilli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 8 
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 9
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 2 (-1)
Vivaldi - Gloria - 7


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 18
Bach - St. John Passion - 15
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 7
Brahms - German Requiem - 19
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 7
Haydn - The Creation - 12 (+1)
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 10
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 9
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 8
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 9
Taverner - Missa Corona Spinea - 0 (-2)
Vivaldi - Gloria - 7


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 17 (-1)
Bach - St. John Passion - 15
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 7
Brahms - German Requiem - 19 (+1)
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 7
Haydn - The Creation - 12
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 10
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 9
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 8
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 8 (-1)
Vivaldi - Gloria - 7


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 18 (+1)
Bach - St. John Passion - 15
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 7
Brahms - German Requiem - 19
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 7
Haydn - The Creation - 12
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 10
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 9
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 7 (-1)
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 7 (-1)
Vivaldi - Gloria - 7


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 18 
Bach - St. John Passion - 15
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8 (+1)
Brahms - German Requiem - 19
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 7
Haydn - The Creation - 12
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 10
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 9
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 6 (-1)
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 6 (-1)
Vivaldi - Gloria - 7


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 18 
Bach - St. John Passion - 16 (+1)
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8
Brahms - German Requiem - 19
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 7
Haydn - The Creation - 12
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 10
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 9
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 5 (-1)
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 5 (-1)
Vivaldi - Gloria - 7


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 18 
Bach - St. John Passion - 17 (+1)
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8
Brahms - German Requiem - 19
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 76 (-1)
Haydn - The Creation - 12
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 10
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 9
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 5
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 5 
Vivaldi - Gloria - 6 (-1)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 18
Bach - St. John Passion - 17
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8
Brahms - German Requiem - 19
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 6
Haydn - The Creation - 13 (+1)
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 10
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 9
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 5
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 5
Vivaldi - Gloria - 4 (-2)


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 19 (+1)
Bach - St. John Passion - 17
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8
Brahms - German Requiem - 19
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 6
Haydn - The Creation - 13
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 10
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 9
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 4 (-1)
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 4 (-1)
Vivaldi - Gloria - 4


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 19 
Bach - St. John Passion - 17
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8
Brahms - German Requiem - 17 (-2)
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 6
Haydn - The Creation - 13
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 10
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 9
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 4 
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 4 
Vivaldi - Gloria - 5 (+1)


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 17 (-2)
Bach - St. John Passion - 17
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8
Brahms - German Requiem - 18 (+1)
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 6
Haydn - The Creation - 13
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 10
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 9
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 4 
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 4 
Vivaldi - Gloria - 5


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 17
Bach - St. John Passion - 18 (+1)
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 7 (-1)
Brahms - German Requiem - 18
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 5 (-1)
Haydn - The Creation - 13
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 10
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 9
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 4 
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 4 
Vivaldi - Gloria - 5


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 18 (+1)
Bach - St. John Passion - 18
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 7
Brahms - German Requiem - 18
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 5
Haydn - The Creation - 13
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 10
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 9
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 4
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 4
Vivaldi - Gloria - 3 (-2)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Update:

1. The two Bach works and the Brahms Requiem are doing great; competition for the coveted 4th entry into the final round is tight.

2. Handel, Penderecki, Szymanowski and Vivaldi are slipping toward rock-bottom.

3. I'm a little surprised that Beethoven's Missa Solemnis isn't doing better. I thought there was a lot of love for the work among TC members.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 18
Bach - St. John Passion - 18
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8 (+1)
Brahms - German Requiem - 18
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 5
Haydn - The Creation - 13
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 10
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 9
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 4
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 2 (-2)
Vivaldi - Gloria - 3


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Bulldog said:


> Update:
> 
> 1. The two Bach works and the Brahms Requiem are doing great; competition for the coveted 4th entry into the final round is tight.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. I'm surprised about the Beethoven too! I've just given it an extra point...hopefully some other Beethoven-lovers can come in and help out!

As for Szymanowski, I've just subtracted two points from him, in order to further facilitate his slide toward rock bottom. :lol:


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bettina said:


> As for Szymanowski, I've just subtracted two points from him, in order to further facilitate his slide toward rock bottom. :lol:


The "rock-bottom slide" is a good thing that lets participating members know that we are progressing toward a conclusion.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Super weird bug.... whenever I click on "Last" it brings me to Page 2...

EDIT: Well, I guess I'm on Page 5 now...


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 18
Bach - St. John Passion - 18
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8 (+1)
Brahms - German Requiem - 18
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 5
Haydn - The Creation - 13
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 10
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 9
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 5 (+1)
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
*Szymanowski - Stabat Mater - 0 (-2)*
Vivaldi - Gloria - 3


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

OBSERVATION:

Portamento's totals are correct. I think he just forgot to eliminate the (+1) from Beethoven.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 18
Bach - St. John Passion - 18
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8
Brahms - German Requiem - 19 (+1)
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 5
Haydn - The Creation - 13
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 9 (-1)
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 9
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 4 (-1)
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Vivaldi - Gloria - 3


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 18
Bach - St. John Passion - 18
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8
Brahms - German Requiem - 20 (+1)
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 5
Haydn - The Creation - 13
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 9
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 9
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 10
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 2 (-2)
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Vivaldi - Gloria - 3


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 19 (+1)
Bach - St. John Passion - 18
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8
Brahms - German Requiem - 20
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 5
Haydn - The Creation - 13
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 9
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 9
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 9 (-1)
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 1 (-1)
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Vivaldi - Gloria - 3


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 17 (-2) 
Bach - St. John Passion - 19 (+1)
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8
Brahms - German Requiem - 20
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 5
Haydn - The Creation - 13
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 9
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 9
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 9 
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 1 
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Vivaldi - Gloria - 3


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 18 (+1)
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8
Brahms - German Requiem - 20
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 5
Haydn - The Creation - 13
Janacek - Glogolitic Mass - 9
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 9
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 9
Penderecki - St. Luke Passion - 0 (-1)
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Vivaldi - Gloria - 2 (-1)


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 18
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8
Brahms - German Requiem - 21 (+1)
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 5
Haydn - The Creation - 13
Janacek - Glogolitic Mass - 9
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 9
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 9
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10
Vivaldi - Gloria - 0 (-2)


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 19 (+1)
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8
Brahms - German Requiem - 21
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 5
Haydn - The Creation - 13
Janacek - Glogolitic Mass - 8 (-1)
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 9
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 8 (-1)
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 19
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8
Brahms - German Requiem - 22 (+1)
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 5
Haydn - The Creation - 13
Janacek - Glogolitic Mass - 7 (-1)
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 8 (-1)
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 8
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 19
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8
Brahms - German Requiem - 22 
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 3 (-2)
Haydn - The Creation - 13
Janacek - Glogolitic Mass - 8 (+1)
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 8 
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 8
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I have faith that Handel's Messiah and Solomon will fare better in Parts Two and Three than the Dixit Dominus. For the life of me, I can't figure why that work is popular.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 18 (-1)
Bach - St. John Passion - 20 (+1)
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8
Brahms - German Requiem - 22 
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 2 (-1)
Haydn - The Creation - 13
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 8 
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 8 
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 8
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 19 (+1)
Bach - St. John Passion - 20
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8
Brahms - German Requiem - 22
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Handel - Dixit Dominus - 0 (-2)
Haydn - The Creation - 13
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 8
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 8
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 8
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 19
Bach - St. John Passion - 19 (-1)
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8
Brahms - German Requiem - 23 (+1)
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Haydn - The Creation - 13
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 7 (-1)
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 8
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 8
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 20 (+1)
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8
Brahms - German Requiem - 23
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 10
Haydn - The Creation - 13
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 6 (-1)
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 8
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 7 (-1)
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 20
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8
Brahms - German Requiem - 24 (+1)
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 9 (-1)
Haydn - The Creation - 13
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 5 (-1)
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 8
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 7
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 20
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8
Brahms - German Requiem - 24 
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 9 
Haydn - The Creation - 13
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 3 (-2)
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 8
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 8 (+1)
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 20
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8
Brahms - German Requiem - 22 (-2) 
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 9 
Haydn - The Creation - 13
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 4 (+1)
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 8
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 8 
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 20
Bach - St. John Passion - 20 (+1)
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 6 (-2)
Brahms - German Requiem - 22 
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 9 
Haydn - The Creation - 13
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 4 
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 8
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 8 
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 21 (+1)
Bach - St. John Passion - 20
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 6
Brahms - German Requiem - 22
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 9
Haydn - The Creation - 13
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 4
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 6 (-2)
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 8
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 21
Bach - St. John Passion - 20
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 6
Brahms - German Requiem - 23 (+1)
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 9
Haydn - The Creation - 13
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 2 (-2)
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 6
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 8
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 21
Bach - St. John Passion - 20
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 6
Brahms - German Requiem - 23 
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 9
Haydn - The Creation - 13
*Janacek - Glagolitic Mass - 0 (-2)*
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 6
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 9 (+1)
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 21
Bach - St. John Passion - 20
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 7 (+1)
Brahms - German Requiem - 21 (-2)
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 9
Haydn - The Creation - 13
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 6
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 9
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 20 (-1)
Bach - St. John Passion - 19 (-1)
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 7
Brahms - German Requiem - 22 (+1)
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 9
Haydn - The Creation - 13
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 6
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 9
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 21 (+1)
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 7
Brahms - German Requiem - 22
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 8 (-1)
Haydn - The Creation - 13
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 6
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 8 (-1)
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Schubert might be the sleeper here. He's always hanging around with 10 points, saving his energy to strike just when nobody is looking. Haydn is on the hot seat.


----------



## ChingChoke (Aug 6, 2017)

Greetings campers. Being my first post, I may be doing something incorrectly, but here is my attempted contribution to the thread. Tough choices - all lovely works, but missing many I also like. I presume there are two more clusters of 20, yes?

My votes today:

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 22
Bach - St. John Passion - 19 
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 7 (+1)
Brahms - German Requiem - 22
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 7 
Haydn - The Creation - 13 (-1)
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 6 (-1)
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 7
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

ChingChoke said:


> Greetings campers. Being my first post, I may be doing something incorrectly, but here is my attempted contribution to the thread. Tough choices - all lovely works, but missing many I also like. I presume there are two more clusters of 20, yes?
> 
> My votes today:
> 
> ...


I believe the Beethoven you voted for would become 8, the Haydn- 12, and the Mendelssohn- 5.


----------



## ChingChoke (Aug 6, 2017)

Oh dear, I see my error. Thank you Tchaikov6.

Also sprach ChingChoke (correctly this time):

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 22
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8
Brahms - German Requiem - 22
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 7
Haydn - The Creation - 12
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 5
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 7
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

ChingChoke said:


> Oh dear, I see my error. Thank you Tchaikov6.
> 
> Also sprach ChingChoke (correctly this time):
> 
> ...


Perfect! Nice choice by the way for Missa Solemnis, a wonderful choral masterpiece that is not getting too many votes here.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

There's still problems with the numbers - Bach's oratorio is 21, Dvorak is 8, Palestrina is 8.

Corrected List:

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 21
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8
Brahms - German Requiem - 22
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 8
Haydn - The Creation - 12
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 5
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 8
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 20 (-1)
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 9 (+1)
Brahms - German Requiem - 21 (-1)
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 8
Haydn - The Creation - 12
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 5
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 8
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 20 
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 10 (+1) 
Brahms - German Requiem - 21 
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 8
Haydn - The Creation - 12
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 3 (-2)
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 8
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli x10,000,000,000

Also, Monteverdi's Vespers, which IMO is the the ULTIMATE sacred work


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 20 
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 10
Brahms - German Requiem - 21 
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 8
Haydn - The Creation - 13 (+1)
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 1 (-2)
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 8
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 20 
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8 (-2)
Brahms - German Requiem - 22 (+1) 
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 8
Haydn - The Creation - 13 
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 1 
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 8
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 10


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I really can't be bothered...................


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Dan Ante said:


> I really can't be bothered...................


A non-participant has entered the building; call 911.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 20
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8
Brahms - German Requiem - 22
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 8
Haydn - The Creation - 14 (+1)
Mendelssohn - Elijah - 0 (-1) Gone
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 8
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 9 (-1)


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 20
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 9 (+1)
Brahms - German Requiem - 20 (-2)
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 8
Haydn - The Creation - 14
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 8
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 9


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 20
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 9 
Brahms - German Requiem - 21 (+1)
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 7 (-1)
Haydn - The Creation - 14
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 8
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 8 (-1)


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 20
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 9 
Brahms - German Requiem - 21 
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 5 (-2)
Haydn - The Creation - 14
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 9 (+1)
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 8


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 19 (-1)
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 10 (+1)
Brahms - German Requiem - 20 (-1)
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 5 
Haydn - The Creation - 14
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 9 
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 8


----------



## Rocco (Nov 25, 2013)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 18 (-1)
Bach - St. John Passion - 18 (-1)
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 11 (+1)
Brahms - German Requiem - 20 
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 5 
Haydn - The Creation - 14
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 9 
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 8


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I now start Part One:
> 
> Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 11 (+1)
> Bach - St. John Passion - 10
> ...


Hey, what gives? How can we vote on choral works and not include Handel's Messiah?

Seriously, does anyone think Handel's Dixit Dominus is going to compete with these other works?


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 18
Bach - St. John Passion - 18 
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 9 (-2)
Brahms - German Requiem - 20 
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 5 
Haydn - The Creation - 15 (+1)
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 9 
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 8


----------



## Rocco (Nov 25, 2013)

We need Handel's Messiah in this list!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Florestan said:


> Hey, what gives? How can we vote on choral works and not include Handel's Messiah?
> 
> Seriously, does anyone think Handel's Dixit Dominus is going to compete with these other works?


Did you forget that there are 4 Parts to this game? Handel's Messiah and Solomon will be in future rounds.

And yes, I do believe that the Dixit Dominus can compete with some of the other works. Although I don't care for it much, plenty of folks love the composition. However, I didn't think that it would get anywhere near the final round.

Stay frosty and patient!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Rocco said:


> We need Handel's Messiah in this list!


Why would you think the Messiah would not be part of this game? More folks need to remember the words in the OP.

It's funny that nobody complains about Bach's Mass in B minor not being in the first round.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 19 (+1)
Bach - St. John Passion - 18 
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 9
Brahms - German Requiem - 20 
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 4 (-1)
Haydn - The Creation - 15
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 9 
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 7 (-1)


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 20 
Bach - St. John Passion - 18 
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 9
Brahms - German Requiem - 20 
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 3 (-1)
Haydn - The Creation - 15
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 8 (-1)
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 7


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Did you forget that there are 4 Parts to this game? Handel's Messiah and Solomon will be in future rounds.
> 
> And yes, I do believe that the Dixit Dominus can compete with some of the other works. Although I don't care for it much, plenty of folks love the composition. However, I didn't think that it would get anywhere near the final round.
> 
> Stay frosty and patient!


Ok, we wait for future rounds, and I do a better job of reading original posts in the future.

These threads are so much fun, I think they should have their own forum.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Florestan said:


> These threads are so much fun, I think they should have their own forum.


A forum just for survival games. Now that's an idea.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 20 
Bach - St. John Passion - 19 (+1) 
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 7 (-2)
Brahms - German Requiem - 20 
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 3 
Haydn - The Creation - 15
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 8 
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 7


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Florestan said:


> Ok, we wait for future rounds, and I do a better job of reading original posts in the future.
> 
> These threads are so much fun, I think they should have their own forum.


Management likely has a different view.

Edit: Sorry to sound so serious. A separate forum would be great.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 21 (+1)
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 7
Brahms - German Requiem - 20
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 1 (-2)
Haydn - The Creation - 15
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 8
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 7


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 19 (-2)
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8 (+1)
Brahms - German Requiem - 20
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 1 
Haydn - The Creation - 15
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 8
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 7


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 19 
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 7 (-1)
Brahms - German Requiem - 21 (+1)
Dvorak - Stabat Mater - 0 (-1) OUT
Haydn - The Creation - 15
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 8
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 7


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 19 
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8 (+1)
Brahms - German Requiem - 19 (-2)
Haydn - The Creation - 15
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 8
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 7


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 19
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8
Brahms - German Requiem - 20 (+1)
Haydn - The Creation - 15
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 7 (-1)
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 6 (-1)


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 19
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8
Brahms - German Requiem - 20 
Haydn - The Creation - 15
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 8 (+1)
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 4 (-2)


----------



## ChingChoke (Aug 6, 2017)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 19
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 9 (+1)
Brahms - German Requiem - 20
Haydn - The Creation - 14 (-1)
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 8
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 3 (-1)


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 19
Bach - St. John Passion - 20 (+1)
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 9 
Brahms - German Requiem - 20
Haydn - The Creation - 14
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 7 (-1)
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 2 (-1)


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 20 (+1)
Bach - St. John Passion - 20
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 9 
Brahms - German Requiem - 20
Haydn - The Creation - 14
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 6 (-1)
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 1 (-1)


----------



## Rocco (Nov 25, 2013)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 19 (-1)
Bach - St. John Passion - 19 (-1) 
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 10 (+1)
Brahms - German Requiem - 20
Haydn - The Creation - 14
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 6 
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 1


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 19 
Bach - St. John Passion - 19 
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 11 (+1) 
Brahms - German Requiem - 20
Haydn - The Creation - 14
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 4 (-2)
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 1


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 18 (-1)
Bach - St. John Passion - 18 (-1)
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 12 (+1)
Brahms - German Requiem - 20
Haydn - The Creation - 14
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 4 
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 1


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 19 (+1)
Bach - St. John Passion - 18 
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 12 
Brahms - German Requiem - 20
Haydn - The Creation - 14
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 3 (-1)
Schubert - Mass no. 6 - 0 (-1)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 19 
Bach - St. John Passion - 19 (+1) 
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 10 (-2) 
Brahms - German Requiem - 20
Haydn - The Creation - 14
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 9
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 3


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 20 (+1)
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 10
Brahms - German Requiem - 20
Haydn - The Creation - 14
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 7 (-2)
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 3


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 20 
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8 (-2)
Brahms - German Requiem - 20
Haydn - The Creation - 15 (+1)
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 7
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 3


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I didn't think Haydn's Creation had much of a chance of making the final round, but I'm glad to be wrong. Go Haydn!


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> I didn't think Haydn's Creation had much of a chance of making the final round, but I'm glad to be wrong. Go Haydn!


The funny thing is that I prefer Beethoven's Missa Solemnis to Haydn's The Creation. So why did I vote for the latter and subtracted from the former? I'm trying to play this a bit strategically looking forward to the next parts of this game, where my 2 very favorite sacred choral works will be listed I'm sure. I know, it might not make sense to some people here. I really don't take these survival games too seriously but play them just for fun.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 20
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8 
Brahms - German Requiem - 21 (+1)
Haydn - The Creation - 15
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 7
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 1 (-2)


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 21 (+1)
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8 
Brahms - German Requiem - 21
Haydn - The Creation - 15
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 6 (-1)
Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - 0 (-1)


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 21
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 9 (+1) 
Brahms - German Requiem - 19 (-2)
Haydn - The Creation - 15
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 6


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 21
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 7 (-2)
Brahms - German Requiem - 19 
Haydn - The Creation - 15
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 7 (+1)


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 21
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8 (+1)
Brahms - German Requiem - 18 (-1)
Haydn - The Creation - 14 (-1)
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 7


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 21
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 6 (-2)
Brahms - German Requiem - 18
Haydn - The Creation - 14
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 8 (+1)


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 21
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 7 (+1)
Brahms - German Requiem - 18
Haydn - The Creation - 14
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 6 (-2)


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 21
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8 (+1)
Brahms - German Requiem - 18
Haydn - The Creation - 14
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 4 (-2)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 21
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 6 (-2)
Brahms - German Requiem - 19 (+1)
Haydn - The Creation - 14
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 4


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 19 (-2)
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 7 (+1)
Brahms - German Requiem - 19 
Haydn - The Creation - 14
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 4


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 19
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 7
Brahms - German Requiem - 19
Haydn - The Creation - 15 (+1)
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 2 (-2)


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 20 (+1)
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 7
Brahms - German Requiem - 19
Haydn - The Creation - 14 (-1)
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 1 (-1)


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 20
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 6 (-1)
Brahms - German Requiem - 20 (+1)
Haydn - The Creation - 14 
Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus - 0 (-1)


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 20
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 7 (+1)
Brahms - German Requiem - 18 (-2)
Haydn - The Creation - 14


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 18 (-2)
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 7
Brahms - German Requiem - 19 (+1)
Haydn - The Creation - 14


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 18
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 8 (+1)
Brahms - German Requiem - 19
Haydn - The Creation - 12 (-2)


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 19 (+1)
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 6 (-2)
Brahms - German Requiem - 19
Haydn - The Creation - 12


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 19 
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 6 
Brahms - German Requiem - 17 (-2)
Haydn - The Creation - 13 (+1)


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 18 (-1) 
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 5 (-1)
Brahms - German Requiem - 18 (+1)
Haydn - The Creation - 13


----------



## BlasterSarge (Jan 17, 2017)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 18 
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 6 (+1)
Brahms - German Requiem - 16 (-2)
Haydn - The Creation - 13


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 18
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 4 (-2)
Brahms - German Requiem - 17 (+1)
Haydn - The Creation - 13


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 18
Bach - St. John Passion - 19
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 2 (-2)
Brahms - German Requiem - 18 (+1)
Haydn - The Creation - 13


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 18
Bach - St. John Passion - 17 (-2)
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 3 (+1)
Brahms - German Requiem - 18 
Haydn - The Creation - 13


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 19 (+1)
Bach - St. John Passion - 17
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 2 (-1)
Brahms - German Requiem - 18 
Haydn - The Creation - 12 (-1)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach - Christmas Oratorio - 19
Bach - St. John Passion - 17
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis - 0 (-2)
Brahms - German Requiem - 18
Haydn - The Creation - 13 (+1)

Moving on to the final round:

Johann Sebastian Bach - Christmas Oratorio
Johann Sebastian Bach - St. John Passion
Johannes Brahms - German Requiem
Franz Joseph Haydn - The Creation

Part Two is on the way.


----------

